# Willard bay



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

wear on wilard bay is best to shore fish I dont care what type of fish I catch I just want to catch a fish


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

You ask alot of questions... :roll:


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> You ask alot of questions... :roll:


 :rotfl:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> You ask alot of questions... :roll:


That's cause he wants to know stuff... :mrgreen:

Fishman....you might try this site, keep scrowling down, good info... 

http://www.utahoutdoors.com/pages/indexwillard.htm


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

> That's cause he wants to know stuff... :mrgreen:


I know... 
Not trying to be mean its just kinda funny, lots of post like...

utah lake

wear is it good to fish what do you use to fish i want to catch fish

_____________________________
Their isn't any thanks :wink:


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

is it bad to ask Questions


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fishman said:


> is it bad to ask Questions


Not at all fishman !!  ...... I'll help you when I can, but I don't fish at Willard or Utah Lake. Some of the member that do, you might try sending a pm and asking, most members are pretty good about that. !


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

fishman said:


> is it bad to ask Questions


No its not bad! Its great im just saying that if a thank you were put in place you would get a better response thats all. :wink:


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I have fished Willard bay two friday afternoons in a row the wind blows but not as bad as the fishing. I have tried many different jigs, spinners and plugs but no bait yet . If you have to come from a long distance save your gas. If you insist on giving it a try use minnows and shoot for cats good luck. I seem to have the most luck on the south dike.


----------



## Dylansgrandpa (Apr 14, 2008)

I have done well fsihing the middle of the west dike. That being said if you want some easy fishing I would go to the North marina.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thx for the info  I am still going to go in the morning


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Try throwing some of the stinkiest shrimp you can find from the west dike. I usually catch some nice cats that way.


----------

